# Clifton Rocks Railway, Bristol - September 2012



## SeffyboyUK (Oct 1, 2012)

*Clifton Rocks Railway, Clifton, Bristol - September 2012*

Some history for you:


> Construction of the railway was funded by the publisher George Newnes, also proprietor of the Lynton and Lynmouth Cliff Railway, and as at Lynton and Lynmouth the engineer was George Croydon Marks. It opened on 11 March 1893 and carried 6,220 passengers on the opening day. However, it was never a great success; in 1912 it was sold to Bristol Tramways, but it continued to struggle and closed on 1 October 1934.
> The railway had a length of 450 feet (137 m), overcoming a vertical distance of 200 feet (61 m) at a gradient of about 1 in 2.2 (45%). There were four cars in two connected pairs, essentially forming two parallel funicular railways, each running on 38 inch (965 mm) narrow gauge tracks. The system was operated by gravity, with water ballast being let into the cars at the top station and out at the bottom, and an oil- or gas-burning pump returning the water to the top of the system.
> During the Second World War blast walls were installed in the tunnel, which was used as offices by BOAC, as a relay station by the BBC (who also constructed an emergency studio there, though it was never put into use), and as an air-raid shelter. The BBC continued to use parts of the tunnel until 1960.
> 
> ...



This has been something that I surprisingly have only just seen, even though Ive known about it for years. It is clear quite a bit has been done by the volunteers since it was reported on this back in 2008, and tumbles' reports from 2009 & 2011. There is still much to do here, but it obvious they are working hard and it's really good to see the dedication of people who look after the place in their spare time. 

There are over 350 steps down from the top station and, of course, another 350 back up! It was certainly worth all that though!

A massive thanks to Maggie, who showed us around and has played a absolutely massive part in all the work which has been carried out ever since it was left after it's last use. 

*Top station*



























*Stairs down to bottom station and various air raid shelters*


































*Bottom Station*







































*Secret ballroom!*






:thumb​


----------



## night crawler (Oct 1, 2012)

Some commentary on what we were looking at would have been helpful but the place was certainly worth looking at.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 2, 2012)

Very interesting report,really enjoyed it thanks for sharing.


----------



## cogito (Oct 2, 2012)

Good stuff, been wanting to see this for a few years!


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Oct 2, 2012)

So it's basically what we in America would call an elevator, with an alternate staircase, built inside a cliff? how very odd!


----------



## krela (Oct 2, 2012)

LairdOfLochaber said:


> So it's basically what we in America would call an elevator, with an alternate staircase, built inside a cliff? how very odd!



No it is basically nothing like that at all.


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 2, 2012)

LairdOfLochaber said:


> So it's basically what we in America would call an elevator, with an alternate staircase, built inside a cliff? how very odd!



It's like this one,only built into a tunnel in the cliff rather than being on the surface

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXUjtsYUGLg[/ame]


----------



## Jet48 (Oct 2, 2012)

Some real good photos thanks for sharing


----------



## Galahad (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for that, passed it thousands of times when I used to live in Avonmouth and passed the bottom entrance but never got to see it


----------



## Boatbird (Oct 3, 2012)

Eeeeeeek I Spy a rat!


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## krela (Oct 4, 2012)

It was a better explore when it was actually an explore not a tourist attraction with guided tours. ;-)


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Oct 5, 2012)

krela said:


> It was a better explore when it was actually an explore not a tourist attraction with guided tours. ;-)



So I hear.. even my dad explored it when he was a student in Brizzle!


----------



## scribble (Oct 5, 2012)

What a shame it's not in use. I love funicular railways. The Scarborough ones are great.


----------

